# Lost guns



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Buddy of mine lost four guns on his way to deer camp last night between Capac (St.clair county ) and Gwinn (Marquette county) slid out of his pickup if you fine them please PM me thanks.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

bheary said:


> Holy ****!!!


Guns have been found, thanks!


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The rest of the story????????


----------

